# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Πτώση σωσίβιας λέμβου του Thomson Majesty στα Κανάρια Νησιά

## Παναγιώτης

Πέντε άνθρωποι σκοτώθηκαν και τρεις τραυματίστηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια γυμνασίου καθαίρεσης λέμβου στο Thomson Majesty. Τα πέντες μέλη του πληρώματος ήταν τρέις Ινδονήσιοι, ένας Φιλιππινέζος και ένας Γκανέζος. Το βαπόρι βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι Santa Cruz de la Palma στα Κανάρια Νησιά. Περισσότερα *εδώ*.
1360505120_812467_1360513921_noticia_normal.jpgΠηγή εικόνας

----------


## mastrokostas

Κρίμα ! Πάνε οι άνθρωποι !Και είναι φίλος μας ο safety που ήταν μέσα !

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδω αναφέρετε ότι και δυο Έλληνες είναι τραυματίες !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

*Falling Lifeboat on Thomson Majesty Leaves Five Dead*on 10 February 2013. 
A falling lifeboat has left five crew members dead during a routine emergency drill aboard the Thomson Majesty while docked in La Palma, according to local reports.
According to those reports, three other people are injured, and government officials said that the lifeboat dropped 30 meters into the water with eight crew members aboard before capsizing.
The 1992-built ship is chartered to Thomson Cruises from Louis Group, and at 40,876 tons, has capacity for some 2,000 passengers.

This was reported in Cruise Industry News and I saw it this morning!

Henry.

----------


## Apostolos

Ο ΙΜΟ έχει εκδώσει circular που αναφέρει οτι στα γυμνάσια δέν πρέπει να βρίσκονται άτομα στην λεμβο... Κάθε χρόνο κλαίμε θύματα και καριέρες για λόγους αδιευκρίνηστους

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συνημμένο ειναι το circular που αναφέρει ο Απόστολος στην παράγραφο 2.3.2 (sth σελίδα 13 στο συνημμένο pdf) αναφέρει ότι αν πρόκειται να μπει κόσμος στη βάρκα πρέπ[ει πρώτα να κατέβει και να ξανανέβει άδεια για να εξασφαλιστεί ότι δουλεύουν όλα σωστά και μετά να κατέβει μόνο με το προσωπικό που είναι απαραίτητο για να χειρίσει τη βάρκα.

Ελπίζω ότι θα μάθουμε από τη διερεύνηση του ατυχήματος περισσότερες λεπρτομέρειες ώστε να αποφεχθεί παρόμοι στο μέλλον.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το ατύχημα έγινε στο τέλος , όταν είχε τελειώσει το γυμνάσιο .Στο βίρα για να πάει στην θέσει της βαρκα , κόπηκε το συρματόσχοινο ! Ούτε να τους είχαν μουντζώσει !

----------


## Apostolos

Τωρα θα πληρώσει αυτός που εξέδωσε το πιστοποιητικό του σύρματος;

----------


## mastrokostas

οποίος και να πληρώσει φιλε , οι άνθρωποι δεν θα έρθουν πίσω ,και κάποιος θα έχει τραβήγματα από το πλήρωμα!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στο Navi&Armatori νομίζω μιλάει από μόνη της:

Thomson_Majesty.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία φορά είχα την εμπειρία να βρίσκομαι μέσα σε σωσίβιο λέμβο κατά την ανέλκυσή της, στο καράβι που είχε κάνει και ο φίλος Μαστροκώστας, το Betsy Ross, όταν ήταν Albatross επί Αγγελόπουλου, το 1987. Έπρεπε να βγάλουμε τους επιβάτες που ήθελαν να επισκεφτούν τις αρχαιότητες της Κορίνθου, και μετά το πέρασμα στο κανάλι της Κορίνθου τους αποβιβάσαμε στα Ίσθμια με σωσίβια λέμβο για να πάρουν το πούλμαν που τους περίμενε και να τους επιστρέψει το μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά που θα ήταν το καράβι. Λόγω της ιδιότητάς μου σαν Αξιωματικός Εκδρομών έπρεπε να συνοδέψω στη ξηρά τους επιβάτες και να τους επιβιβάσω στο πούλμαν και στην συνέχεια να επιβιβαστώ πάλι στο καράβι για να βγάλω την ξενάγηση στην Αθήνα. Στην επιστροφή πίσω στο καράβι ήταν μέσα μόνο το πλήρωμα και εγώ και αντί να με αποβιβάσουν στο μπαρκαρίζο, πέσαμε δίπλα στο καράβι και ανεβήκαμε με την λέμβο πάνω στο κατάστρωμα. Θυμάμαι όμως, και εδώ είναι ένα σημείο που μου προκαλεί απορία πως έγινε το ατύχημα Μαστροκώστα, ότι όλοι για λόγους ασφαλείας πιανόμαστε από σχοινιά με κόμπους που είχαν ρίξει από το κατάστρωμα των λέμβων και καθώς τα συρματόσχοινα ανέβαζαν την λέμβο πιάναμε τον επόμενο κόμπο ώστε πάντα να κρατιόμαστε γερά στο σχοινί. Αξέχαστη, και θα έλεγα φοβιστική εμπειρία για έναν άπειρο σαν εμένα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η βάρκα στο Thomson Majesty ήταν κλειστού τύπου οπότε δεν μπορουν να πιαστοούν από το σκοινί και άν ήταν μέσα θα ήταν σαν να βρήεθηκαν μέσα σε πλυντήριο αφου η βάρκα ήρθε τουμπα. 
Πρ΄πει αν δούμε το πόρισμα για να δούμε ποιια στραβή έγινε ώστε να μην ξαναγινει σε άλλο βαπόρι

----------


## Apostolos

Για κακή συντήρηση αναφέρει το Πειραϊκό ρεπορτάζ.
http://peiratikoreportaz.blogspot.gr...1233.html#more

Το θέμα για μένα είναι να απαφορευτεί να γίνετε η αλλαγή των συρματοσχοίνων των λεμβών απο το πλήρωμα και να αναλαμβάνουν εταιρίες την ετήσια και πλήρη συντήρηση των σωστικών μεσών. Τότε θα εξασφαλιζόμαστε όλοι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ υποθέτω ότι κάπου είχε τσακίσει ή βερινιάσει και δεν το είδαν, αλλα το λέω από εδώ. Οπότε κουβέντες καφενείου λέω κι εγώ. Ευτυχώς η σημαία (Μάλτα) έχει δείξει ότι δημοσιοποιέι τα πορίσματα και τα διδάγματα που προκύπτουν στη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα, δεν είναι σαν εμάς εδώ.
Οπότε όπως έχω γράψει ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα βγάλουν.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για κακή συντήρηση αναφέρει το Πειραϊκό ρεπορτάζ.
> http://peiratikoreportaz.blogspot.gr...1233.html#more
> 
> Το θέμα για μένα είναι να απαφορευτεί να γίνετε η αλλαγή των συρματοσχοίνων των λεμβών απο το πλήρωμα και να αναλαμβάνουν εταιρίες την ετήσια και πλήρη συντήρηση των σωστικών μεσών. Τότε θα εξασφαλιζόμαστε όλοι...


Φίλε μου Απόστολε ,το οτι το αναφέρει το Πειραϊκό ρεπορτάζ ,δεν μου λέει τίποτα . Πάντα σε τέτοια θέματα το ρίχνουμε στην κακή συντήρηση.η εύκολη δικαιολογία ! Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα ,οτι όταν ανεβάζουμε την βάρκα για να την μποτσαρουμε ,  μόλις αρχίσει να ανεβάζει και τα καπόνια προς τα επάνω, το ζόρι είναι τεράστιο. εκεί πρέπει να έγινε το κακό  ! Ατυχήματα τέτοια έχουν γίνει παρά πολλά κατά καιρούς , άλλα θανατηφόρα και άλλα μόνο με υλικές ζημιές .

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ! Ξέρεις ομως πολύ καλά οτι πολλές φορές αλλάζονται σύρματα απο συνεργεία ή πλήρωμα που δέν έχει τις κατάληλες γνώσεις! Πόσες φορές έχουμε δεί σύρματα τσακισμένα ή στραβοπερασμένα; Είναι πρόβλημα αυτές οι βάρκες χρόνια τώρα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η σημαία έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα τα πρώτα διδάγματα από τη διερέυνηση του ατυχήματος για τν ενημέρωση της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας. Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο να μάθουμε κάτι ώστε νασ μην γίνει απρόμοιο ατύχημα.

Το συρματόχοινο κόπηκε στο σημέιο που είναι στο πάνω πάνω ράουλο του καπονιού όταν η βάρκα είναι μαζεμένη.

Προτείνει να ελέγχεται αν τα συρματόχοινα έιναι καλά γρασαρισμένα ειδικά στα σημεία που περνάνε από ράουλα και τροχαλίες. Επίσης προτέινει να ελέγχονται οπτιοκά τα συρματόσχοινα για ενδείξεις φθοράς.
Όλο το κέιμενο μπορούμε να το δούμε στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------

